# Whizzer Clutch



## MaxGlide (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi All... I have a Whizzer J motor and wonder if anyone has used either an original clutch on it or retrofitted one with a newer clutch of any kind? Either the new Whizzer clutches or some kind of centrifugal clutch. Just wondering how any of those would have worked out.
Cheers..... Wayne


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 3, 2016)

Using an original clutch would probably be best but they are hard to find. I think Quenton Guenther in North Carolina may have made some retrofitted new clutches for the old engines.


----------



## John (Aug 3, 2016)

New ones are out there


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 6, 2016)

Can I get some information on the new Whizzer clutches made for the vintage Whizzers?
I have a J engine so I was wondering if...

what the conversion is like from original clutch to the new clutch?
does if fit under original belt guard?
do I need a new  length of belt?
how much adjustment is needed to get tension right as I have very little room to move my motor back or forward.?
does this eliminate the need for the clutch lever?
Thanks for any info you might be able to give.

Wayne


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 11, 2016)

This does not answer these questions but I need to vent on clutches auto and manual.  I would use an manual clutch pulley which are reproduced for $80.  Joe Cargola makes a great easy glide unit that is much easier to put on and is much more dependable if this bike is to be a rider.  I have had idle problems with an original automatic.  They are delicate and can "blow up" if used "roughly" with is normally the type of use done by a first timer.  You must be careful to let the dogs engage and then release. 
   I can't speak for any new types.  I can give anyone telephone # s.  New belt is needed.  You must cut out the blank in the reproduced belt guard and then cut more to keep it from touching.


----------



## John (Aug 11, 2016)

You can contact Ted at zray1960@yahoo.com
The above clutch is made to the original dimensions but with stronger materials and increased thickness where the originals would fail. The dogs were redesigned solid and out of hardened steel for added strength. Clutch plated are hardened too. He sells the complete clutch.
John
I have never ran one but he said they tried to blow it up when they tested one but could not.


----------

